# Need advice - will this stand hold?



## sdgier (Sep 10, 2014)

So I built a stand for 4-55 gallon tanks. I'm assuming approx 2000 lbs to support between sand, rocks, and water..... I placed the tanks to get an idea what it will look like in the room, but I'm hesitant to add water. Everything I've read about wood stands is that they are typically overbuilt and wood is capable of supporting a ton of weight. I think I'm good, but wanted some others to see my design and get feedback before I potentially dump 200 gallons of water onto my floor.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

The top looks good - the top horizontals dovetail into the verticals nicely, so the load is carried by the verticals, and is carried by the wood and not the fasteners. The bottom is not-so-good. Half of the load (outer part) is carried by the fasteners to the verticals. Figure 500 lbs for a 55, that's 250 lbs spread across however many screws are used for the outer horizontal pieces to the verticals (4?). I suspect it was meant to hold smaller tanks on the bottom.


----------



## sdgier (Sep 10, 2014)

I did a dado joint at the bottom also as on the top. the pics above did not show it.


----------



## sdgier (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is the stand with all 4 tanks


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah, you're good. It may move side to side if enough force is applied. Vertically and front/back you're good, and the center upright placed perpendicular may be enough to keep it from moving side to side. I'd be confident placing your tanks on that full of water.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

The new pictures help. The horizontals on the bottom are inset as well. Nice stand. It'll hold all four tanks just fine.

As lilscoots mentioned, watch out for lateral motion (but I'd be surprised if it's an issue). If it's not going on concrete (looks like concrete in photos), you may need to brace the floor - 220 gallons on 2 joists could be too much.


----------



## sdgier (Sep 10, 2014)

Yea, it is on concrete floor. I added an additional post on the bottom-inside of all 4 corners to re-inforce the "main" load bearing posts. I had to think of a design to maximize my space as I have a small room for my big plans. I build to build an identical stand next to this one and flank it with a 125 and 2-40 breeder on one side and duel 75's on the other. the opposite of the room will be a rack similar to the multi rack built by DIY King Joey and rubbermaid fry "tanks". My room is only 14' x 11' so I needed to be very frugal with space in order to make it all work.

thx for the replies!


----------



## darylmac (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you have a step ladder for cleaning the top tanks? I like how much space you have left for getting in and out of the lower tanks, but man, those top ones will be tough to maintain.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I was on a tour of people's fish rooms and I saw a wall of tanks. The wall went up to a sky high angled ceiling, and the owner had installed a rolling ladder like you see in old movies in public libraries. When he climbed up the ladder to the top row of tanks, his shoes were well above my head and I'm over 6 feet tall. He needed a ladder. You only need a stable bench to use when working inside a top tank. Yes the stand could twist. Because of the notches (a great idea otherwise) the two by fours have been reduced to the strength of a two by two. Probably enough.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Yes the stand could twist. Because of the notches (a great idea otherwise) the two by fours have been reduced to the strength of a two by two. Probably enough.


if the notches are cut tight enough, you retain the strength.

My top row tanks require a step to do maintenance on, not a big deal.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Like the weakest link in a chain, the narrowest part of a board is the breaking point . It is fantasy to think that a tight notch will do anything to alter reality. However you can use the techniques of composite wood structures to overcome the weak spots.


----------

